# Buffalo Wings



## PB&J (Mar 3, 2003)

Ok this isn't a health related topic but it has to do with food. 

When I make buffalo wings, the sauce, when it cools turn into chunky butter hot sauce. I know it's the butter cooling returning to it's solid state. If you try to reheat it, it will not come out the same.
My question is, how do you keep the sauce to stay in a liquid state? What can I add to the sauce? 

The sauce consists of 1/2 cup butter and 12oz Lousiana Hot sauce.

Thanks.


----------



## Tboy (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Ok this isn't a health related topic but it has to do with food.
> 
> When I make buffalo wings, the sauce, when it cools turn into chunky butter hot sauce. I know it's the butter cooling returning to it's solid state. If you try to reheat it, it will not come out the same.
> ...



you can try using margerine(sp?)  the butter in the tub.  It is much softer and will stay fluid longer.   The other thing is to keep it on low heat till finished.

I use one stick of butter to one 12oz of hot sauce + add about 3-4oz of Tabasco sauce to the mix.  Straight Tabasco is almost unedible by most people, but it adds a nice "kick" in moderation.


----------



## Rusty (Mar 3, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PB&J *_
> Ok this isn't a health related topic but it has to do with food.
> 
> When I make buffalo wings, the sauce, when it cools turn into chunky butter hot sauce. I know it's the butter cooling returning to it's solid state. If you try to reheat it, it will not come out the same.
> ...



You need to use clarified butter.......


----------



## PB&J (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Buffalo Wings*



> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> You need to use clarified butter.......



What is clarified Butter?
 The sauce will stay in liquid form after it's cooled using that?


----------



## PB&J (Mar 3, 2003)

*Re: Re: Buffalo Wings*



> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> you can try using margerine(sp?)  the butter in the tub.  It is much softer and will stay fluid longer.   The other thing is to keep it on low heat till finished.
> 
> I use one stick of butter to one 12oz of hot sauce + add about 3-4oz of Tabasco sauce to the mix.  Straight Tabasco is almost unedible by most people, but it adds a nice "kick" in moderation.



I am talking about after the sauce is cooled. It usually makes a big clump. I don't mean the sauce that's on the wings, I mean the leftovers that I want to use for like a dipping sauce.


----------



## Tboy (Mar 4, 2003)

found this:




> Clarified butter is butter which is melted and made clear by separating and then discarding the milk solids. More specifically, by melting butter, a cook can see that it separates into clear golden liquid and a thick liquid which settles to the bottom. The thick liquid is composed of milk solids, a protein rich solution that burns easily over high heat. So, once the milk solids are separated and removed, the remaining butter can be cooked on a very high heat without burning.
> 
> Clarifying butter is very easy. Slice 1 stick of butter into small pieces. Heat the butter slices in a heavy saucepan over low heat until it crackles and bubbles. Remove the pan from the heat and use a spoon to carefully skim off the fat foam that has risen to the top. Pour or spoon the clear liquid into a container, leaving the thicker milky stuff at the bottom. Discard the white residue. Tightly cover the liquid and refrigerate or freeze. It can be easily be stored either way for months.



another


> Definition: [KLEHR-ih-fide] Also called drawn butter, this is unsalted butter that has been slowly melted, thereby evaporating most of the water and separating the milk solids (which sink to the bottom of the pan) from the golden liquid on the surface. After any foam is skimmed off the top, the clear (clarified) butter is poured or skimmed off the milky residue and used in cooking. Because the milk solids (which make butter burn when used for frying) have been removed, clarified butter has a higher smoke point than regular butter and therefore may be used to cook at higher temperatures. Additionally, the lack of milk solids prevents clarified butter from becoming rancid as quickly as regular butter. It also means that the butter won't have as rich a flavor. Ghee is an East Indian form of highly clarified butter.



seems easy enough to make.


----------



## DaMayor (Mar 4, 2003)

Whether the butter is clarified or not, when it cools it will still coagulate to a certain extent whether any milk solids are still present or not. Secondly, if mixed with an acidic substance like hot sauce you may have more of a curdling reaction going on. Either way, you need to get the two to emulsify (bond temporarily) by mixing at a moderate speed. (Similar to oil/vinegar dressing, or some pestos)


----------



## PB&J (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> found this:
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting.


----------



## PB&J (Mar 4, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Whether the butter is clarified or not, when it cools it will still coagulate to a certain extent whether any milk solids are still present or not. Secondly, if mixed with an acidic substance like hot sauce you may have more of a curdling reaction going on. Either way, you need to get the two to emulsify (bond temporarily) by mixing at a moderate speed. (Similar to oil/vinegar dressing, or some pestos)



I wanted to know how to keep it from coagulating when cold, I know when domino's pizza gives hot sauce in the package, it basically tastes the same but it is a nice thick sauce like BB-Q. I was just wondering if there was an ingredient anyone knows of to add to make it like that.


----------

